# Dergleiche / derselbe



## love4lingua

Hallo!

Kann jemand mir helfen bitte?  Ich mische 'gleich' und 'selbe' immer durcheinander und ich weiß, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.  Zum beispiel, ein von den folgenden Beispielen macht Sinn und das andere nicht...aber welche?!  Danke   Wenn Sie mehr Beispielen zur Verfügung stehen wollen, dann ist das auch kein Problem.  MFG aus England  

*Der gleiche Rock*

*Der selbe Rock *


----------



## Jana337

Hier wurde es erläutert, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. 

Derselbe/dieselbe/dasselbe usw. schreibt man nicht getrennt (oder wieder eine Nachbesserung? ).

Jana


----------



## Henryk

Oh, sehr, sehr viele Muttersprachler sehen fälschlicherweise keinen Unterschied in den beiden Wörtern. 

Zwei Frauen können nur den gleichen Rock tragen, aber nicht denselben, es sei denn, sie zwängen sind beide in den einen Rock. 

Ich habe einen informativen Link für dich:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,311593,00.html


Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, kannst du sie gerne stellen.


----------



## Henryk

> Derselbe/dieselbe/dasselbe usw. schreibt man nicht getrennt (oder wieder eine Nachbesserung? ).


 
Es wird immer noch zusammengeschrieben(aber nicht zusammen geschrieben).


----------



## love4lingua

Fantastisch! Danke sehr! Ich habe eine Suche gemacht und habe nichts gefunden. Ich kann dieses Forum noch nicht richtig benutzen


----------



## superjules

Technisch gesehen stimmt das, es ist nicht dasselbe. In der Umgangssprache jedoch andauerend gleichwertig verwendet.
sj


----------



## aurora78

Hallo,

Ich verstehe es nicht, dass wann man die Worter 'gleich' und wann dieselben,derselben,dasselben benutzt.

zum Beispiel:

1. Ich mache dieselben Fehler immer.
2. Ich mache die gleiche Fehler immer.

I mean to say that what makes the comparison sense complete. In englisg we say 

1. I make the same mistake always.
2. The work done now is not equal to that done the previous time.

So which word gives a good sense of comparion in both cases ?


Vielen Danke


----------



## Marty*

aurora78 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich verstehe es nicht, dass wann man die Worter 'gleich' und wann dieselben,derselben,dasselben benutzt.
> 
> zum Beispiel:
> 
> 1. Ich mache immer dieselben Fehler immer.
> 2. Ich mache immer die gleichen Fehler immer.
> 
> I mean to say that what makes the comparison sense complete. In englisg we say
> 
> 1. I make the same mistake always.
> 2. The work done now is not equal to that done the previous time.
> 
> So which word gives a good sense of comparion in both cases ?


 
Hello aurora,

_gleich_ actually means _equal_ or _similar_. If you compare 2 different things and they look or behave the same way, you use _gleich:_
_Wir fahren das gleiche Auto._
(We drive the same car. Two different cars but same type/brand.)

If you want to say that two people share one car, you use _dasselbe_:
_Wir fahren dasselbe Auto._

In informal language we usually don't really distinguish between both words and sometimes interchange them.


----------



## aurora78

Danke,

 Ich habe verstanden.


----------



## Acrolect

I wouldn't worry too much about the differentiation because it presupposes that we can always clearly distinguish between token (concrete instance of a category = _selbe_) and type (the category itself = _gleich_). As this, however, is not always possible (perhaps it is even rarely possible), the distinction is not as rigid as prescriptivists would like.

So as far as your example (or a similar one) is concerned

_Ich mache immer denselben Fehler._
_Ich mache immer den gleichen Fehler._

it is not easy to say whether, for instance, the omission of third person -_s_ is a type of mistake or a specific mistake. I therefore see the two sentences as near-synonymous.

So it is not always native speakers' ignorance or sloppiness, but rather the fuzziness of the boundaries between type and token.


----------



## Voxy

Henryk said:


> Oh, sehr, sehr viele Muttersprachler sehen fälschlicherweise keinen Unterschied in den beiden Wörtern.
> 
> Zwei Frauen können nur den gleichen Rock tragen, aber nicht denselben, es sei denn, sie zwängen sind beide in den einen Rock.
> ...



Du kannst jeden Tag das gleiche essen.
Aber jeden Tag dasselbe essen, da wird es mir schon beim
Schreiben schlecht. 

Das *selbe* bezieht sich auf das *Selbst* einer Sache oder
einer Person, es ist also einmalig und einzigartig auf der Welt.  
Wenn ich sage:
_"Ich lese immer wieder das selbe Buch." _ heißt das, ich lese immer wieder 
in genau diesem einen einzigartigen, nur einmal auf der Welt vorhandenen Buch, 
(das ich mir zum Beispiel vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe.)

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the differentiation


I believe this is bad advice for someone who wants to learn the difference! Accurate writing skills require the clear distinction and educated speaking at least desires the clear distinction.

1) In colloquial German you may say _das gleiche _to mean both _das gleiche/dasselbe_, but not vice versa. You cannot say _dasselbe _in instances where _das gleiche_ would have been correct. To use _das gleiche_ if a learner is not sure, is to keep on the safe side, but not on the accurate and perfect side.



> So it is not always native speakers' ignorance or sloppiness, but rather the fuzziness of the boundaries between type and token.



2) Actually, it is not possible to clearly distinguish in _every_ case between dasselbe/das gleiche. However, I doubt that these cases are frequent, mostly they occur when figurative usage of objects is involved. To the contrary, in most situations it is easy to clearly distinguish and only requires the understanding of the difference.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> I believe this is bad advice for someone who wants to learn the difference! Accurate writing skills require the clear distinction and educated speaking at least desires the clear distinction.
> 
> 1) In colloquial German you may say _das gleiche _to mean both _das gleiche/dasselbe_, but not vice versa. You cannot say _dasselbe _in instances where _das gleiche_ would have been correct. To use _das gleiche_ if a learner is not sure, is to keep on the safe side, but not on the accurate and perfect side.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Hi, Kajjo, I do not agree fully. In colloquial language it depends on the region. It is used regionally in different ways, and I mean large regions here and I do not mean dialects. 

In standard German I am not sure.

If you are right, you could never say: Ich esse die selbe Suppe, wie gestern (even if it is a rest left.)

In colloquial language, it is not seldom to say: Er hat dasselbe Hemd an, wie ich.


Ich lese immer denselben Text: Es ist jedesmal ein anderes Blatt, und doch immer derselbe Text.


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> I believe this is bad advice for someone who wants to learn the difference! Accurate writing skills require the clear distinction and educated speaking at least desires the clear distinction.


 
This is the best advice I can give if I think that the distinction is not as unambiguous as suggested. Love4lingua has read the prototypical definition of the difference - in this context, I may throw in my relativizing comment.



Kajjo said:


> To the contrary, in most situations it is easy to clearly distinguish and only requires the understanding of the difference.


 
Actually, referential identity (the basis for the use of _selbe_)is a highly complex semantic issue, and very often highly ambiguous, so that there are more problematic cases than we may think.

I was just musing over this example:

_Sie trinkt denselben Wein wie er._


----------



## Voxy

Hutschi said:


> ...
> If you are right, you could never say: Ich esse die selbe Suppe, wie gestern (even if it is a rest left.)
> 
> In colloquial language, it is not seldom to say: Er hat dasselbe Hemd an, wie ich.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich lese immer denselben Text: Es ist jedesmal ein anderes Blatt, und doch immer derselbe Text.



Bei allem Respekt, die Verwechselung von "das gleiche" und "dasselbe" 
oder sagen wir "unsaubere", aber tolerierte Verwendung derselben
als Synonyme, macht es nicht zu richtigem beziehungsweise gutem
Deutsch.

In deinem "Text"-Beispiel steht "Text" für Inhalt (des Textes). Der
Inhalt ist aber immateriell. Er entsteht erst im Kopf, wenn ich den 
(physikalisch vorhandenen) Text lese (gelesen habe). Streng genommen
müsste es heißen:
_"Ich lese immer den gleichen Text: Es ist jedesmal ein anderes Blatt, 
und doch immer derselbe Inhalt."_ 
Wie auch immer, diese Unterscheidung ist wohl nur für Sprachwissenschaftler 
von Bedeutung.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Acrolect said:


> This is the best advice I can give


No.



> Actually, referential identity (the basis for the use of _selbe_)is a highly complex semantic issue, and very often highly ambiguous, so that there are more problematic cases than we may think.


Yes.



> I was just musing over this example:
> _Sie trinkt denselben Wein wie er._


This can be a tricky one.
Bottom line: It highly depends on context of course.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Acrolect said:


> ...
> So as far as your example (or a similar one) is concerned
> 
> _Ich mache immer denselben Fehler._
> _Ich mache immer den gleichen Fehler._
> 
> ...
> I therefore see the two sentences as near-synonymous.
> 
> ...



 _"near-synonymous"_ is a nice pick. I agree that in general in 
everyday language the distinction between the two is somewhat, say, 
blurred.

But in the example given there is quite a noticeable difference. 
_Ich mache immer denselben Fehler._
can only mean, that I always make the very same mistake,
say, I constantly drop the "h" in Fehler (Feler). Immer derselbe Fehler.

_Ich mache immer den gleichen Fehler._ is definitively not bound to one 
particular mistake. The expression actually refers to the *type of
mistake *I usually make. Say, I constantly mix up prepositions. 

Voxy


----------



## Acrolect

> Originally Posted by *Acrolect*
> This is the best advice I can give
> No.


 
Mind that I have not claimed that this is the best advice possible. Unlike others, I do not believe in my linguistic infallibility. But it is the advice I can give to the best of my knowledge.



> But in the example given there is quite a noticeable difference.
> _Ich mache immer denselben Fehler._
> can only mean, that I always make the very same mistake,
> say, I constantly drop the "h" in Fehler (Feler). Immer derselbe Fehler.


 
I guess this is but one interpretation of what identity means. I could, from a philosophical perspective, also claim that you cannot make _denselben Fehler_ twice because the one instance (e.g. _Feler_)is identical only with itself. Then the abstraction is 'leaving out the h in _Fehler_' - which would mean this is the category and I can use _gleicher Fehler_ for two different occurrences of _Feler_. This is not just philosophical blabla, but it is supposed to show that the cognitive/conceptual boundaries are blurry, which necessarily means that the linguistic elements representing the distinction will also be blurry. I also think that native speakers will not necessarily agree with you in the distinction you have drawn up, and this is not just because native speakers are generally stupid, non-logical and otherwise intellectually deficient, as is sometimes insinuated here, but because the semantic area represented is swampy grounds.



> Wie auch immer, diese Unterscheidung ist wohl nur für Sprachwissenschaftler von Bedeutung.


 
Linguists are primarily concerned with distinctions that are made by native speakers (this is my understanding of linguistics at least), of course this does not imply that the latter are consciously aware of the distinctions. So Hutschi's example of the text is highly relevant to both linguists and language users. Actually, it is a very good example to illustrate the fuzziness of the distinction between category and instance.

_Wir lesen alle denselben Text_

IMHO, this could mean both that we are reading the same physical text or the same abstract text, i.e. we either share the copy of a novel or we are using our own copies of the same novel. This is because _Text_ can refer to both the physical as well as the abstract entity, which entails that the abstract entity can be interpreted as the instance or the category.


----------



## Hutschi

Voxy said:


> Bei allem Respekt, die Verwechselung von "das gleiche" und "dasselbe"
> oder sagen wir "unsaubere", aber tolerierte Verwendung derselben
> als Synonyme, macht es nicht zu richtigem beziehungsweise gutem
> Deutsch.
> 
> In deinem "Text"-Beispiel steht "Text" für Inhalt (des Textes). Der
> Inhalt ist aber immateriell. Er entsteht erst im Kopf, wenn ich den
> (physikalisch vorhandenen) Text lese (gelesen habe). Streng genommen
> müsste es heißen:
> _"Ich lese immer den gleichen Text: Es ist jedesmal ein anderes Blatt, _
> _und doch immer derselbe Inhalt."_
> Wie auch immer, diese Unterscheidung ist wohl nur für Sprachwissenschaftler
> von Bedeutung.
> 
> Voxy


 
Die Verwechslung ist sicher nicht gut. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es in jedem Falle eine Verwechslung ist. Ich bin allerdings sehr sicher, dass man zwischen Umgangssprache und Standarddeutsch unterscheiden muss, wobei auch Sprachentwicklungen zu berücksichtigen sind.

Was soll man empfehlen?

1. Für die schriftliche Verwendung würde ich die bereits genannten Formen verwenden, bei denen unterschieden wird, ob etwas gleichartig oder identisch ist. 

Ganz exakt und eindeutig ist die Unterscheidung nicht. Wir essen dieselbe Suppe: das würde nicht funktionieren, wenn man es exakt betrachtet, da ja jeder etwas anderes davon verschluckt. 

2. Wenn ich verstehen möchte, was der andere meint, muss ich wissen, dass sehr viele beide Begriffe als ziemlich identisch betrachten - und zwar so viele, dass es im Duden, Bd. 9 bereits als Form akzeptiert wird. Im mündlichen Ausdruck wird der Unterschied nach meinen Beobachtungen um so stärker betont, je weiter man nach Norden kommt. Zur Frage: Ich lese immer dasselbe Buch (ein einzelnes schon zerknittertes Exemplar oder dieselbe Textfassung) wurde bereits bei der Diskussion zu einem Text auf einem Blatt gesprochen. Ich denke: "Wir lesen das Gleiche" und "wir lesen dasselbe" ist eher ein gradueller Unterschied.

3. Es gibt Fälle, wo ich wirklich keinen Unterschied sehe. "Du bist ja immer noch derselbe geblieben." - "Du bist ja immer noch der gleiche geblieben."

4. "Derselbe" kann auch Synonym sein zu "derjenige", "selbiger", "der". "Derselbe, der gestern hier war, kam auch heute" - in diesem Fall ist es ein Synonym zu "Der, der gestern hier war ..." - In solchen Fällen sehe ich keinen inhaltlichen Unterschied zu "Die gleiche Person, die gestern hier war, war auch heute hier."


----------



## Voxy

Acrolect said:


> Mind that I have not claimed that this is the best advice possible. Unlike others, I do not believe in my linguistic infallibility. ...


I like that approach very much. 



> I guess this is but one interpretation of what identity means. I could, from a philosophical perspective, also claim that you cannot make _denselben Fehler_ twice because the one instance (e.g. _Feler_)is identical only with itself. Then the abstraction is 'leaving out the h in _Fehler_' - which would mean this is the category and I can use _gleicher Fehler_ for two different occurrences of _Feler_. This is not just philosophical blabla, but it is supposed to show that the cognitive/conceptual boundaries are blurry,
> ...


First of all, I can hardly disagree.  But then we're actually stuck deeply into 
linguistic matters. The key here is the phrase _"identical only with 
itself"_. This is the critical point. *Dasselbe/Derselbe/Dieselbe* 
strictly refers to the instance of being  _"identical only with itself"_. 
Whenever we're refering to that particular instance, we have to use
the German "selbst" and its variants respectively. IMHO. 




> _Wir lesen alle denselben Text_
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, this could mean both that we are reading the same physical text or the same abstract text, i.e. we either share the copy of a novel or we are using our own copies of the same novel. This is because _Text_ can refer to both the physical as well as the abstract entity, which entails that the abstract entity can be interpreted as the instance or the category.
Click to expand...

It is a little bit like the "Schröders Cat File". You just can't decide, if you're
referring to the physical or to the abstract meaning, to the instance or to the catecory respectively. 

The subject is pretty mind-boggling, at least to me. 

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

Hutschi said:


> ...
> Ganz exakt und eindeutig ist die Unterscheidung nicht. Wir essen dieselbe Suppe: das würde nicht funktionieren, wenn man es exakt betrachtet, da ja jeder etwas anderes davon *verschluckt*. Super Wort in diesem Zusammenhang!
> ...


 Meine Rede.

Voxy


----------



## ned.goudy

*Moderator note:*
*This was the beginning of a new thread with the same topic.*
*The two threads have later been merged.*
*Berndf*
*Moderator*


Können die Experten hier bitte mir helfen?

Können sie mir einige Bespiele von wie kann ein man diese drei Wörter benutzen?

Ein paar Bespiele für jede Wort
ist gut wenn nötig.

Als immer, vielen Dank...

Ned


----------



## Frank78

der-,die-,dasselbe,etc. is used if you mean ONE thing

"Peter trägt *denselben* Pullover wie gestern"

but:

"Hans hat den *gleichen* Pullover wie Peter" - so both own a pullover which looks the same, "denselben" would be wrong here (unless they share one pullover  )

"Hans´Pullover sieht so aus *wie* Peters Pullover" - Hans´pullover looks *similar* to Peter´s but it´s probably not the same


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> "Hans hat den *gleichen* Pullover wie Peter" - so both own a pullover which looks the same, "denselben" would be wrong here (unless they share one pullover  )


 
For the record: I controvert that statement. But in order to make this thread not too complicated I suggest everybody interested to refer to the respective threads on "der gleiche/derselbe".


----------



## Frank78

Derselbe said:


> For the record: I controvert that statement. But in order to make this thread not too complicated I suggest everybody interested to refer to the respective threads on "der gleiche/derselbe".



That´s how it is. I´m aware that a lot of people use it wrong.

der gleiche = etwas gleicht sich, also es gibt mindestens 2 von der Sache
derselbe = meint ein und denselben Gegenstand


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> That´s how it is. I´m aware that a lot of people use it wrong.


 
I'm aware that a lot of people think that other people use it wrong. But that doesn't make it wrong.  
Most of the people - and I explicitly exclude you from my statement - who see that huge difference are just trying to sound smart . They are just ignoring the fact that German nouns are ambigious and that we usually don't state it explicitly when we're classifing things instead of individualizing them. If one says "dieses Auto" it can mean both the exact car he's pointing at or the type of car (e.g. BMW 525d Bj xxxx). Nobody would ever say "Der neue 5er ist das beste Automodell, was gerade auf dem Markt ist." And that's not because we're lazy but because this is how German works. 
So 
Der gleiche Pullover (indivudialized) is identical with
Derselbe Pullover (classified, das selbe *Pullovermodell*).

If we were usually making a clear distinction between individualizing and classifying nouns, the difference between "der gleiche" and "derselbe" would maybe make some sense. But as long as we don't do that, there is no point in starting it here.

But I guess that will not convince you. So I have a question. When and under what circumstances is it appropriate to say "Wir trinken denselben Wein" and when do I have to say "Wir trinken den gleichen Wein".


----------



## Frank78

Derselbe said:


> But I guess that will not convince you. So I have a question. When and under what circumstances is it appropriate to say "Wir trinken denselben Wein" and when do I have to say "Wir trinken den gleichen Wein".



If you drink from the same bottle.

More clear example:

"Wir trinken aus demselben Glas" - We share ONE glass
Wir trinken aus gleichen Gläsern" and even "Ich trinke aus dem gleichen Glas wie du" - Both glasses look the same but everyone has his/her own glass.


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> If you drink from the same bottle.


 
So it's okay to mean "Weinflasche" while saying "Wein". Two people are drinking from different glasses but because the whine came from the same bottle it's okay to say "derselbe Wein".
What if I'm thinking of the shared barrel two bottles had been filled from. Can I say "Wir trinken den selben Wein." if both bottles had been filled from the same barrel? What if I even saw the glasses being filled. So 2 minutes ago it was "derselbe Wein", but now that the bottles have been filled it's not "derselbe" anymore??

That's the problem I'm talking about. We're just saying "Wein" ("Der 1978er irgendwas ist *ein toller Wein*.) but we're actually talking about a sort. About a product. Not an individualized piece of something. And as long as we're not making a clear distinction here, the difference between "derselbe" and "der gleiche" remains useless.


----------



## Frank78

Derselbe said:


> That's the problem I'm talking about. We're just saying "Wein" ("Der 1978er irgendwas ist *ein toller Wein*.) but we're actually talking about a sort. About a product. Not an individualized piece of something. And as long as we're not making a clear distinction here, the difference between "derselbe" and "der gleiche" remains useless.



If you know if it´s from the same barrel you surely can say "derselbe" Wein. But in most cases you don´t know. Since the barrel affects the taste the same wine from two barrels can never be "derselbe Wein".


----------



## mannibreuckmann

In most cases, there is no need to distinguish between "das gleiche" und "dasselbe", at least not in everyday conversation, so that many children have to learn the "difference" at school.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Der gleiche Pullover (indivudialized) is identical with
> Derselbe Pullover (classified, das selbe *Pullovermodell*).


I am sorry, but you are really wrong. _Derselbe Pullover_ means the same *physical* object.

_Der gleiche Pullover_ and _dasselbe Pullovermodell_ mean the same thing.
But _derselbe Pullover_ and _dasselbe Pullovermodell_ do *not* mean the same thing.

In some regional varieties (e.g. in Austria) _dasselbe_ and _das gleiche_ are not distinguished (or at least not in the same way). But the *Standard German* meanings are exactly as expressed by Frank.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I am sorry, but you are really wrong. _Derselbe Pullover_ means the same *physical* object.
> 
> _Der gleiche Pullover_ and _dasselbe Pullover*modell*_ mean the same thing.


 
Exactly! And since nobody ever says "Pullover*modell*" but "Pullover" instead, the difference disappears. Pullover can mean both the physical object and the sort. And excuse me, but if you want to claim that you distinguish between things and models than you're the only German native who does that.
Nobody ever says things like:
"Der neue 5er ist ein schönes Auto*modell*."
"Der 73er Burgunder ist eine hervorrgagende Wein*sorte*."

We are all just saying "Auto" and "Wein" instead to talk about the models or sorts. This is just the reality of German language. So since "Pullover" does not necessarily refer to a physical object but can perfectly refer to a category or sort (Pullovermodell), "Derselbe Pullover" does not necessarily refer to the same physical object either. There is abolutely no need to change the meaning of German nouns just because "derselbe" is put in front.

If someone goes to a restaurant and orders "denselben Wein, wie letzte Woche." that is absolutely perfect German. He is most obviousely talking about the sort and not about the liquid he swallowed last week. And there is no big deal about that since it's absolutely valid German to say "Der 73er Burgunder ist *ein* toller *Wein*." and "Der neue 5er ist ein tolles *Auto*."

Even the "duden" agrees with me by restricting the necessity to distinguish to cases where there is resonable doubt as to whether one is talking about a physical object or a sort.

*derselbe / der gleiche*
_Die Demonstrativpronomen derselbe, dieselbe, dasselbe bringen ebenso wie der/die/das gleiche eine Übereinstimmung oder Identität zum Ausdruck. Sie trug dasselbe/das gleiche Kleid wie die Gastgeberin. _
_Es gibt aber nicht nur eine Identität des einzelnen Wesens oder Dings (Er besucht dieselbe Schule wie ich), sondern auch eine Identität der *Art oder Gattung* (Sie hat die gleiche Augenfarbe wie ihr Bruder). Im Allgemeinen ergibt es sich aus dem Kontext, ob eine Identität der Gattung oder doch eine Identität des einzelnen Wesens oder Gegenstands gemeint ist, sodass eine strenge Unterscheidung zwischen derselbe und der gleiche nicht immer nötig ist. Bei unserem Beispielsatz Sie trug dasselbe/das gleiche Kleid wie die Gastgeberin versteht es sich von selbst, dass hier *zwei Kleider* im Spiel sind. _
_Es gibt aber durchaus Fälle, in denen Missverständnisse möglich sind. Ein Satz wie Die beiden Monteure der Firma fahren denselben Wagen sagt aus, dass beide Monteure den vorhandenen Firmenwagen abwechselnd benutzen. Will man aber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass beide einen Wagen desselben Fabrikats benutzen, sollte man in jedem Fall sagen: Die beiden Monteure der Firma fahren den gleichen Wagen. (duden)_

So in our example "Hans hat denselben Pullover wie Peter." there is no doubt whatsoever as to whether we are talking about a sort or an object since two persons usually don't own one thing.


----------



## berndf

Es ist natürlich immer eine berechtigte Frage ab wie viel % Fehlern bei Muttersprachlern man nicht mehr von "Fehler" reden kann. Und der Duden hat inzwischen auch eine eher deskriptive Auslegung des eigenen Auftrages angenommen. Ist ja im Prinzip auch gut so.

Der von Dir zitierte Versuch der Duden aus inkonsistenter Verwendung seitens vieler Muttersprachler noch eine halbwegs zusammenhängende Erklärung zusammenzustricken endet leider in einem ziemlichen Gewürge. Leuten, die Deutsch als Fremdsprache erst noch lernen, möchte ich so etwas nicht zumuten.

Ich würde darum erklären, was die strenge Bedeutung ist und dann sagen, dass Muttersprachler oft "schludern".


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Ich würde darum erklären, was die strenge Bedeutung ist und dann sagen, dass Muttersprachler oft "schludern".


 
Dann musst du aber auch bitte sagen, dass man immer von Sorte und Modell sprechen muss und nicht die normalen Nomen verwenden darf. Wenn du das tust - und auch konsequent selbst einhälst - dann gebe ich dir Recht, macht der Unterschied zwischen derselbe und der gleiche einen Sinn.
Dann sind Sätze wie "Dieser Jahrgang war ein toller Wein.", "Der 5er ist ein super Auto." "Die Bäckerei Müller backt einen super Kirschkuchen." eben falsch. 
Dann muss man eben sagen: "Der 5er ist kein super Auto sondern ganz viele super Autos (oder auch schlechte, wer weiß). Insofern also ein super Automodell."

Wenn du das konsequent so machst, habe ich nichts dagegen, penibel zwischen derselbe und der gleiche zu differenzieren. Solange wir allerdings mit dem Wort "Wein" eine "Weinsorte" beschreiben können, spricht nichts dagegen, "denselben Wein" zu trinken.

Bislang hat es in meinem Leben nicht zu Problemen geführt "Wein" statt "Weinsorte" zu sagen (außer dass ab und zu jemand sagt, dass man "der gleiche" sagen müsse). Ich verstehe auch nicht, welchen Vorteil wir oder ein Nichtmuttersprachler, der Deutsch lernt, davon hätten, dies zu tun. Lasse mich aber gerne aufklären.

Ich sehe die Frage, ob etwas falsch ist oder nicht, auch nicht nur darin, wieviele Leute es verwenden. Plusquamperfekt in normalen Erzählungen zu verwenden wird einfach falsch bleiben, auch wenn es 50% der Deutschen irgendwann so machen. Es ist irreführend und mindert die Audrucksvielfalt der Deutschen Sprache. Damit hätten wir ein Kriterium, an dem sich zumindest ein wenig festmachen läßt, ob eine sprachliche Konstruktion/Veränderung sinnvoll ist. Inwiefern eine strengere Differenzierung zwischen Dingen und Kategorien sinnvoll wäre, ist noch darzulegen. Mir ist bislang keine Situation bekannt, in der es deshalb zu Mißverständnissen gekommen wäre. 
Ich unterstütze jeden Versuch, Deutschlernende auf wesentliche Unterscheidungen in der deutschen Sprache und Nachlässigkeiten der Deutschen hinzuweisen, wenn sich damit ihre Ausdrucksvielfalt vergrößert. Bei "derselbe und der gleiche" vermisse ich dieses rationale Argument. Auf mich wirkt es eher wie Kasperltheater von und mit Bastian Sick.

Edit:
Noch ein Beispiel: Wieso stört es niemanden, dass tausenden Deutschlernenden (teilweise auch hier im Forum) beigebracht wird, Perfekt und Präteritum seien bedeutungsidentisch. Das eine schreibe man, das andere sage man eben. Mit dieser Verkürzung wird die Deutsche Sprache einer elementaren Unterscheidung und Ausdrucksform beraubt. Doch statt vernünftig auf die durchaus vorhandenen Bedeutungsunterschiede zwischen Perfekt und Imperfekt einzugehen, wird verbissen auf derselbe rumgeritten... Das ist mir einfach unbegreiflich.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Dann sind Sätze wie "Dieser Jahrgang war ein toller Wein.", "Der 5er ist ein super Auto." "Die Bäckerei Müller backt einen super Kirschkuchen." eben falsch.


Im Prinzip ja. Den strengen Regeln einer formalen Sprache würden natürliche Sprachen nie gerecht werden. Wir nehmen viele Abkürzungen, die formal gesehen semantisch unsinnig wären aber durch den Kontext vom Hörenden richtig verstanden werden. Daran ist auch nichts Schlimmes. Und so ist es bei abkürzend _derselbe_ statt richtig _dieselbe Art_ auch.


----------



## ned.goudy

Ihr Kerle allzeit habt die richtig Antwort...

Es hält mir züruck kommen immer wieder.

Eines Tages hoffentlich, kann ich den Gefallen
irgendwie züruckgeben.

Ned


----------



## oberhaenslir

derselbe = the similar
der Gleiche = the same


----------



## Frank78

oberhaenslir said:


> derselbe = the similar
> der Gleiche = the same



I don´t think that works it´s even upside down how you would translate it.

derselbe, der Gleiche = the same
ähnlich = similar (not even "gleich")

By the way does similar exist as noun? I just know it as adjective.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> I don´t think that works it´s even upside down how you would translate it.
> 
> derselbe, der Gleiche = the same
> ähnlich = similar (not even "gleich")
> 
> By the way does similar exist as noun? I just know it as adjective.



The main issue of the topic is that "derselbe, der Gleiche = the same" is not everywhere. It is perfectly true in the region were I was born. But in the north, there is a difference: "der Gleiche = the same" "derselbe = the identical thing or person, (in the meaning itself or himself, not a person or thing of the same kind)" 

In some regions I was often corrected when I said "ich habe heute dasselbe gegessen, wie gestern" - just because I did not eat the identical (i did not eat the bits again) but I ate the rest. I should have said "das Gleiche".

The noun for ähnlich (similar) is "der/die/das Ähnliche" (depending on the gender of the original item).


----------



## gaer

Frank78 said:


> By the way does similar exist as noun? I just know it as adjective.


You are correct.

The noun-form is "similarity". 

I won't comment on the rest. It's another one of those pointless topics that just goes round and round and round.


----------

